# Block numbers match?



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Our car was built june 30 of 1966, we found a block dated june 22 of 1966. Would this be considered numbers matching? We had talked to a gentleman who is a judge of GTOs and he said he considers a numbers matching block to be up to 2.5 months (maximum) in front of the build date of the car.... my question is- being only 8 days ahead of the build date, would the block be too close to the build date of the car to be considered numbers matching?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

In my opionion that engine would be considered "period correct". Numbers matching to me means the engine that came with the car or "born to". Too many people throw the term numbers matching around that is has lost it's true meaning.


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah after reading some other posts, I see theres plenty to be said about what is, and isnt, numbers matching. .. I call a genuine born-with-everything car "100 % Original". There shouldnt be any confusion about the word original. Just kinda sorta going by some car show guidlines....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

It's a little murky for model year 1966 because that was during the period of time when Pontiac didn't stamp the VIN on the block.
Full VIN's were stamped on the block on '63 and EARLIER engines. From '64 thru '67 no VIN, full or partial, was stamped on the block. Fed law mandated the partial VIN stamp from '68 up.
The June date code is also a little problematic because generally, the engine foundry "switched over" at mid year and started casing engines for the next model year about that time. Look on the side of the block and count how many of the large cating plugs ("freeze plugs") are on each side. If there are only two, then it's a 66 or earlier block. If there are three, then it's a 67 or later block. 

So.... since you have a 1966 --- if you've got a block that has a set of "believable" date codes and head codes, and appears to be the right model year, then personally I'd have no problems with claiming it was the 'born with' engine just because of the absence of evidence to the contrary. You do the best you can do with what you have, and also do the best you can to be honest, then go from there.
If someone were to try to "pin me down" on it, then I'd take the time to explain that in 1966, it's not possible to "prove" one way or the other from the available information and leave it at that.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

If your car was built in Pontiac there is a chance it is the original engine.

If, however, your car was built at any of the other assembly plants, it is almost certain that the engine was not the original one for that car. 

All the engines were cast and assembled in Pontiac. Transportation and material movement to another assembly plant would not have allowed such a close build date.


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

It was built in Pontiac. Im putting alot of thought into this cuz I would have to drive almost 1000 miles to get the block. But its not everyday that you find a ws block with matching heads.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

And thank you 68gto, bear, and jmt for your input!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

And for the record I dont have anything misleading or fraudulent in mind, im just trying to build the car back to as close as original that I can. :thumbup::beer:

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

